# Good Raft flip video



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice!! Training day with no flip line. The first guy on the boat could have rerighted that in 2 seconds.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

No lip lines! Reminds me of a guy I know that doesn't have them because it is........

A defeatist attitude!

When he did flip at Crystal in GC he floated a little way, then we struggled to get them attached to the upside down boat so we could unflip it.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

To me it looks like the first guy on the raft does have a flip line around his waist (0:59) and is working on a locking carabiner. Don't know why he didn't use it, or maybe it wasn't a flip line. I'm a proponent of righting a boat ASAP, in the current when possible, but obviously there are exceptions: high consequence hazards just down stream, boats too big/heavy for 1 or 2 people to right, etc. It's hard to know in this video if there were some extreme hazards we can't see, or don't know about. I do think they had several opportunities to right the boat sooner, but what does this armchair QB know?


I don't wear a flip line, generally. If I do, it's a 6' NRS strap with a couple of daisy loops in it to keep the tail reasonable. I no longer wear the 10' long, 3 times around the waist webbing kind for a variety of reasons:

1. I've been clipped into things I didn't want to be clipped into. More than once- not a fluke.
2. Knots are uncomfortable.
3. I am typically faster using my paddle to right an upside down boat, since I don't let go of it when I swim, and don't really want to let go of it to fart around with a strap/line.
4. I can often right the boat without getting on top of it: fingers in the drain holes, elbows on the tube, and do a curl. 
5. I rarely need one in the first place.
6. I keep flip lines (NRS straps) in my PFD, which are a total of _maybe_ 3 seconds slower than one on my waist.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

What river is this? Looks pretty fun and burly at that flow. I am in.


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:


> What river is this? Looks pretty fun and burly at that flow. I am in.



I'm in!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

I've asked on the youtube video page (looks like it is the Kicking Horse River near Golden, BC to me but could be wrong). 

Here's another video of an inexperienced raft guide's crew going for a swim last year as well. They get lucky in this video, they swim under a sweeper!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdLbtxWToak


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeyCatr said:


> I've asked on the youtube video page (looks like it is the Kicking Horse River near Golden, BC to me but could be wrong).
> 
> Here's another video of an inexperienced raft guide's crew going for a swim last year as well. They get lucky in this video, they swim under a sweeper!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdLbtxWToak


Whoah ! That kayaker took the sweeper right to the gut


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW that kayaker has a scary moment! It looks like he swam after the pin. Damn!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

What a shitshow! I'll armchair QB the hell out of the first video, because it's the Buzz and I can: terrible recovery, lots of panicking and barking of vague commands that only confuse people and accomplish nothing. That was a stout piece of river and it looks like basically no one was prepared, except for maybe the first dude who then got washed away. Awful accountability for your crew and surroundings. Of course, there is a lot to be learned here with all that terrible river safety.... but way to get whupped by the river! I hope those guys appreciate their large serving of humble pie.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

desertSherpa said:


> Whoah ! That kayaker took the sweeper right to the gut


Wow, the boat did not T up that big hit.


----------



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

What a guy, a the 3 minute mark he adjusts his go pro head cam, while swimming, to catch the action....


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

That kid gets on that boat fast... real fast and yes flipping a boat over with a paddle is a great way to do it. You never want to let it go of your paddle! ( you yell that at your peeps right?) what I do is put in in hole kick it so it is in tight and pull but pull a little toward the direction that u are hooked. back in water throw paddle back in t and when u are back in boat u can now J stroke after ur crew.
good reason to do pull-ups... how u get on and in boat.
and any one talking BS on they boys in theses vids don't get big water and how it can eat u up and exhaust you to the point of wondering why u do this..
Pull-ups, hold on to ur paddle and practice holding your breath..
flip lines are for bondage.
That is how we do it on the Kings River!!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I get big water as well as basic grammar. There were multiple opportunities for those boys to figure their shit out and they floundered hard. Get a downstream angle and right the boat already! They took SO long to get their shit together. No bueno in my book.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

Blade&Shaft said:


> I get big water as well as basic grammar. There were multiple opportunities for those boys to figure their shit out and they floundered hard. Get a downstream angle and right the boat already! They took SO long to get their shit together. No bueno in my book.


If they would have righted that boat as apposed of getting on top they would have been ok. When is the last time u flipped.... go do some pull ups 
Bad spellers of the world untie!!!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

No autocorrect I see?


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

I aint gotz auto coefect. but I flipped boats like ur granny flips pancakes
but I digress.
check this out u try to do a pull up and I will try to find a dictionary 
hard flippin boats in big water that be the truth and it will bust u in the tooth.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

https://youtu.be/SF1D0K-H9gk

Flip, re-flip.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

YES!!! Bad spellers of the world untie!!!!


----------



## RikenRider (Nov 17, 2016)

https://youtu.be/pFMaXP1E4_U


----------



## planthead (Feb 20, 2016)

Another duche bag with a GoPro on the head


----------



## Raftnc (Jul 2, 2013)

*Rerighting*

Wow. Dangerous flush drowning possibilities for sure. It's hard to re-right a boat with one on top and 3-4 holding onto side. Need to have everyone either on boat or one on boat and others on low side of re-right. Hard to do in such continuous, big water. 
Being separated from that boat could easily lead to death. Small eddies and quite possibly very cold water, at least by appearance. 
Probably a flip line across bottom of boat, attached prior to trip, would've sped up process. Also, that type of river really necessitates at least 2 boats, just for this very reason. My 2cents. Daniel


----------



## Jones (Apr 5, 2005)

Climbing on upside down boats is easiest if you climb up the front or the back, rather than going over the sides.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Jones said:


> Climbing on upside down boats is easiest if you climb up the front or the back, rather than going over the sides.


Except that many boats out there have no bail holes in the ends.


----------



## RikenRider (Nov 17, 2016)

*My first flip how to:*

March 2008

https://youtu.be/pFMaXP1E4_U

Lee


----------

